# This is almost chamber music...



## acotuba (Nov 3, 2016)

Virga Jesse Floruit - WAB 52 - Anton Bruckner arr. Tuba Quartet

This is normally performed with a full choir, but having previously played this with a low brass ensemble it makes a lot of sense to hear Bruckner, the organist, on brass instruments. Here is my performance with all the parts on tuba:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It sounds very "dark" if I may say so.


----------

